# Megs #80 range



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

hi guys i live in merthyr tydfil... dose any one have some megs speed glaze or dual acton polish i could possibly buy please or anything around that cutting area?? 

thanks gareth


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

How much do you want buddy? 

I've got some 80 and 83 I rarely use now I'm on 105 and 205.


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

u u wanna sell some of it or swap for some thing lol?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah.. could do.. let me know


----------

